# Rambo



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I went to the new Rambo movie at the theater.

What can I say, I loved it. Yeah, a guilty pleasure but one I occasionally like to revel in.
It's not a great movie. But in nearly every way it’s better than the other sequels to this franchise. 
It's a very violent revenge fantasy and when I saw violent I mean gory. It turns bloody red spray from high velocity impacts into an art form.

If it wasn’t Rambo, I’d lament the one dimensional cookie cutter ‘evil’ villains. They get morality out of the way so you can have a hero wreak a violent bloodbath and still trust him to date your daughter. 

This one provides a few connections to the old character and even I liked how it drew a conclusion to the saga of the tormented Viet Vet with satisfying closure. 

I won’t divulge the end scene that’s extended as the credits roll, but it was ... err... heartwarming? 

I almost wanted to shed a tear for our favorite misunderstood retired Green Beret – but hey… I’m at a Rambo movie! If I start sobbing I’m liable to get a whittled to-a-fine-point human femur stuck into the side of my neck and come out the other side gushing gore all over the Cineplex’s new seats. And we can't have that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I want to see this, but I'm not looking forward to the gorish nature of it. Of course this type of violence doesn't bother me near as bad as a chainsaw. :raped:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

One thing after another prevented me from seeing this yet - I know, sacrilege raying: With football season over I should be able to go check it out this Sunday. I won't say I have high hopes, but I'm kind of expecting this to be the best movie I've seen in the past 10 years or so :bigsmile:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Verry interesting chart Mike !

I saw the movie last week, but I did not like it. There is no story at all.... and I am not sure if Stallone say more that 2 or 3 reply... 

Good demo of what a Big machine gun can do, no more...


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmm, that "bad guys killed by Rambo" for First Blood 2 seems low to me :scratch:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

mike c said:


>


These stats give some impression about the movie but I don't know why it makes me LOL :rofl2:
Propably :coocoo: but I really don't know why.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I hear there is a rumor there may be another Dirty Harry movie now... geesh!

I love Stallone and actually think he is very underrated and if he had to do things over I bet we'd see a completely different career path from him. He's actually a very talented writer and as much as I've seen critics call him a one dimensional actor, well in my opinion De Niro is also an actor that pretty much plays the same character all the time. The thing is, nobody else could play these characters like they can.

Early on in Stallone's career he was actually compared to De Niro, Pachino, and Hollywood critics and execs even said he'd be one of the next great talents. In the 80's is really when Stallone's career took the path that we all know him as now. He may not have become a legendary actor like Hollywood expected of him, but he did become one of the biggest action stars ever to come out of Hollywood. Thing is, the guy really can act. I'm not saying he could do Shakespeare, but he has done some credible acting. (Check out Copland sometime)

I think Stallone went back to Rocky and Rambo mainly because he's a bit older now and reflecting on his career somewhat. Sure he got a payday out of it, but with Rocky he didn't get nearly as much as what people may imagine. I read his responses to emails on Ain't It Cool and he really seemed sincere when he said he got caught up in the machine and Rocky and Rambo turned into cartoons and he wanted to go back and send them off right.

Unfortunately... I guess others in Hollywood see he reprised his staple roles and people went to see the movies, so we have a new Die Hard flick that is even more outrageous and unbelievable than any of them... a 60 year old plus Indiana Jones is coming, and as I mentioned a rumor of another Dirty Harry. I guess if Bronson was still alive we'd see another Death Wish movie now too! 

Oh, I will be buying this as soon as it comes out on DVD!


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Im going to be picking up the new Rambo DVD but want to know what the differences between the Rambo Special Edition DVD and the non Special Edition are? Is it just the Digital Copy included in the Special Edition that sets them apart? If the Special Edition just adds the Digital Copy feature I think I could live with out that, but I dont want to give up any cut scenes in the movie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Jerm check out the product descriptions and comments on Amazon for any DVD, what you are after should be in there. FWIW I ordered the box set because it was only a few bucks more than the single movie release. The second Rambo disc in that set contained much more than the digital copy. There is no extended cut - what is on the DVD is all of what Sly wanted it to be.

Outstanding cinematography and sound on this one. I use the bomb scene when I show off the system.

jp


----------

